# Stipprute...Gummizug aber wie?



## Mike85 (6. November 2006)

Hallo Jungs!

Habe eine 7m lange Teleskop Stipprute...vorne ist eine kleine Metallöse angebracht. Möchte nun einen Gummizug verbauen...

nur was brauche ich dafür und wie muss ich ihn befestigen?

Wie lang sollte er sein?

Hat da jemand evtl. mal ne kleine Anleitung für mich??

Mfg Mike


----------



## petrikasus (6. November 2006)

*AW: Stipprute...Gummizug aber wie?*

Tele und Gummi geht nicht!


----------



## Mike85 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Stipprute...Gummizug aber wie?*

Warum nicht??

Kann meine Telerute komplett in alle Einzelelemente auseinander bauen...

ist das dann nicht das selbe wie bei einer Steckrute?|kopfkrat


----------



## petrikasus (6. November 2006)

*AW: Stipprute...Gummizug aber wie?*

Wie soll ich es erklären? Der Gummizug wird normalerweise im 3-5 Segment einer Stippe montiert, damit er auch Lauflänge hat und somit entsprechende Dehnung entwickeln kann.
Wenn Du es versuchst, kann es Dir passieren, dass Dein Teflon-Abschluss nicht mehr durch das vierte Element passt und Du die Spitzenteile nicht mehr durch die restliche Rute nach vorne hin durchführen kannst.


----------



## Mike85 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Stipprute...Gummizug aber wie?*

Also du meinst das ich die Rute nicht mehr komplett zusammenschieben kann??

Is ja zum :v


----------



## Koalabaer (17. November 2006)

*AW: Stipprute...Gummizug aber wie?*



petrikasus schrieb:


> Wie soll ich es erklären? Der Gummizug wird normalerweise im 3-5 Segment einer Stippe montiert, damit er auch Lauflänge hat und somit entsprechende Dehnung entwickeln kann.
> Wenn Du es versuchst, kann es Dir passieren, dass Dein Teflon-Abschluss nicht mehr durch das vierte Element passt und Du die Spitzenteile nicht mehr durch die restliche Rute nach vorne hin durchführen kannst.



Das Problem des Durchschiebens könnte man mit einen internen Rutenkonnektor lösen.
Ist meiner Meinung aber überhaupt nicht erforderlich!Meine Top-Kitt's in denen der Gummizug sitzt, sind allesamt teleskopierbar.Ist sogar ein Vorteil gegenüber Steck-topkitts.
So bleibt der Gummi immer schön im Blank.Bei gesteckten Kitt's hast du immer das Problem, das der Gummi über die Kanten schubbert wenn du ihn auseinandersteckst.
Ein großes Problem bleibt Dir aber:Wahrscheinlich hast du ,,nur''eine Spitze!Auf meine 13m Steckrute habe ich die Möglichkeit ,,unterschiedliche''Top-Kitts zu jeweils 3m zu stecken.
Spitzen mit unterschiedlichen Gummistärken und bereits vormontiert.Du müßtest dann jedesmal umbauen!
Generell könntest Du also mit einem Gummizug fischen!Du müßtest dich dann jedoch für eine bestimmte
Stärke entscheiden und wärst weniger flexibel.

Gruß Koalabaer


----------



## djtop (17. November 2006)

*AW: Stipprute...Gummizug aber wie?*

Hallo
natürlich kann man auch in eine teleskop rute einen gummizug einbauen
du musst die spitze bloss kürzer mit die rute eine härtere aktion bekommt und dann es so mach wie bei einer steck rute ich denke du würdest mit einem gummi über zwei oder dreiteile gut fahren eher zwei. diese zwei teile transprotierst du ausgefahren in einem transportrohr und schiebst das teil beim angeln einch ein montage ran fertig falls irgendwas und klar ist frag

gruss
torben


----------



## Daniel B (13. April 2009)

*AW: Stipprute...Gummizug aber wie?*

hi hat jemand ein bild von so einer Gummizug montage ich kann mir das irgentwie net so richtig vorstellen. ich hab mit eben eine Stipprute gekauft (9.50m) die ersten 3 teile sind teleskop und der rest ist zu stecken.wie montiert ma so einen gummizug?


----------

